# Need help getting a new project off the ground.



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Ok so, I'm starting a 80g tank and I need help getting the project off the ground. I need help building a stand, I have the plans but not the skills really. I'm in Newmarket and if anyone in the area would like to help that would be great. I'd pay for your time of course.


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Still looking for some help


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

We have a solid walnut custom built stand that we are wanting to sell cheap. My husband is a furniture maker professionally, and he made this stand for our tank. It's going to be too big for an 80 gallon tank, but could easily be modified to add a counter, and might work for you if your interested. (Or allow you to get a bigger tank!)
The stand fit a 60" long tank and comes with 4 shaker walnut doors closing in the lower area, which is all Baltic birch interior.
Overall it is about 62" long x 25" deep x 32" high.
I think we would sell it for 250.00
However to answer your other query, the shop is in storage waiting for renovations on the new place, so we can't help you with building anything right now.


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Crayon said:


> We have a solid walnut custom built stand that we are wanting to sell cheap. My husband is a furniture maker professionally, and he made this stand for our tank. It's going to be too big for an 80 gallon tank, but could easily be modified to add a counter, and might work for you if your interested. (Or allow you to get a bigger tank!)
> 
> The stand fit a 60" long tank and comes with 4 shaker walnut doors closing in the lower area, which is all Baltic birch interior.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great stand, but that's way too big for what I'm in need of. But thank you very much for the offer


----------

